# A name for my world



## fcbkid15 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a name, but i'm not sure i like it, it seems a bit weird. Anyways, what do you think of the name Elimithy (pronouced ela-myth-ie)? Please, be honest, i need to know if people like it or not. What do you think of it? Too weird? Normal for fantasy? Anything, really. Thanks!


----------



## Joseph I (Jul 7, 2011)

As long as the story is good the name doesn't matter. Don't stress it.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 7, 2011)

OKay, thanks. That's a good point.


----------



## legacyblade (Jul 8, 2011)

My theory on world names is that they should be short, since there usually isn't space travel in fantasy (and thus they'd have no real concept of planet like our own, they'd all just be kinda lumped together as stars). So just make up a fancy short word that means dirt or world in the language of the people inhabiting your world and use that. I'd only make it 1-2 syllables and make it easy to say quickly. Earth doesn't take much effort to say because it's wh


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 8, 2011)

> (and thus they'd have no real concept of planet like our own, they'd all just be kinda lumped together as stars)



I'm sorry, but they're more likely to be lumpted together as stars once space travel is involved, since until space travel does happen, most people would assume that the other planets they can see using their telescopes etc. would be just like another country, so they'd have names for them...

it's only when you learn that life isn't very common that you stop naming stuff.


----------



## legacyblade (Jul 8, 2011)

I was meaning that they wouldn't have the same concept of planet and life on other planets, and would just lump together all celestial bodies in terms of consideration. I don't think we ever viewed mars as being just like another country, but I could be wrong on that. That's just my personal theory, as I don't think we gave our planet a complicated name at any point in history. We just called it "earth" (which means dirt/stone). But I could be wrong on that as I'm not much of a history buff, especially about astronomy. I just think the name for a world should be simple/short (though since it'd be in another language, you can make it sound freaking awesome).


----------



## Thaumicist (Jul 22, 2011)

Elimithy? Hmm...well, if it counts for anything, I like it. It probably is a bit long, but it's certainly not too weird.

Otherwise...

Who named your world? Apart from you, obviously. If your viewpoint character hails from a culture that speaks a guttural language with a Z in every word but no letter L, a bit like Tolkien's Orcish, something is wrong. Even if the name was a friendly gift from the local god, different cultures will have caused it to mutate into different, and possibly mutually unrecognisable, forms. Earth is called Earth because Earth means earth. En francais, elle est La Terre, and the French word for the ground is also la terre - what does Elimithy mean? 

Does it fit the world and the story? This may be my word-colour semi-synaesthesia talking, but 'Elimithy' immediately makes me think of elves and high magic and possibly unicorns. Lots of magical creatures and an obvious good/evil split. It probably has a totally different effect on everyone else including you, but... If you're looking for a world full of white magic and purple flowers, go for a long, flowery name, and if you're after a harsh and brutal setting, choose a short, sharp, harsh and brutal name.

Hope I've been of service.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 23, 2011)

okay thanks. My worlds kind of a mixtures of both of what you said, so i don't know what to name it. I came up with another one though. It's Kreod.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Fcbkid, you might want to check out this thread: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/world-building/582-naming-fantasy-world.html It could help you spark some ideas.


----------

